# front nest boxes



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

home made. every day i like to work the wood. i create new models every day
hope you like them


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*sorry. my mistake*

 sorry....i forgot to put the picture


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice! Does it have a landing platform or perch at the door?


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

yes..they do have the landing plathform but atached on the boxes...this one is only the nest front


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

visit my photo albums....i put some new photo with pigeons and pigeons accesories....you can use and this link to see some of my creations
http://performer.sunphoto.ro


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

LEAVE AN MESSAGE IF YOU VISIT MY HOME PAGE ON sunphoto....please


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They look great. You must enjoy your work very much.


----------

